# Need feedback on new comics I'm doin'



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

So this is my first time drawing comics. I have never really done this style of art, especially following a sequencial story line. I was hoping y'all could look at the first page and give me some feedback. Specifically things like what do you think is going on so far, what do you think the relationship is between the two characters, can you tell what all the drawings are (especially the food plate in the third frame), if the perspective looks ok and at least semi-realistic etc. I would greatly appreciate any pointers. My scanner sucks and made it kind of blurry and cut the edges off a bit, but I think its still pretty readable if you open it to the whole page.


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm having a hard time reading everything but the depth perception and art is great.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

If you click on the bar at the top of the comic photo it will open in a new page and let you use the magnifying glass tool to enlarge it to its real size which should help with reading that tiny ass writing.


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

Now i can read it. i saw the top bar but not the magnifying cursor. haha...i may be wrong but it looks like your ready to get the fuck out of Oakland. Are you writing over 99 probs but a bitch aint one?


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

that was written on the wall at my old house. The story takes place in the summer of 2006. What did you think the relationship was between the two characters? Could you tell the food was tacos?


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what the relationship is between the characters but I know those are tacos by the limes and two tortillas on each one. You have great attention to detail. He's even drinking a Tecate.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

Its supposed to be me and my roommate and in the last frame I'm talking about my dude at the time. I just wanted to make sure it could appear that Clint and I were living together, but that there wasn't a romantic overtone since we're just buds.


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

That is the only thing that I didn't get. It seems like you are talking to the viewer about your boyfriend who is puking.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

gotcha. I will make sure to clarify that in the next page. I am so fucking glad you knew those were tacos. My roommate thought they were pancakes and her boyfriend was all "I dunno....tiny fancy elf food?"


----------



## Benny (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in southern California....I know what tacos look like. haha. good job


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

good. No one in the pacific northwest has any idea what a taco is supposed to be. They think tacos are supposed to have HARD SHELLS!!! As a taco enthusiast, it is the thing I miss most about Oakland.


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my god tacos. Give me a mutha fuckin' TACO!!!!! Yeah - I could tell they were tacos - definitely. 

Nice rooftop scene! I assumed a platonic relationship due to your positions on the couch, just hanging out and around.

I really like it - you did a good job!


----------



## elokupa (Nov 13, 2008)

a tortilla as i know it is a fried potato omelette..?

anyways, I found the roof tiles and the puking guys hair particularly impressive


----------



## macks (Nov 13, 2008)

it's sweet how everything isn't divided into boxes, but you can still follow it. those are definitely tacos. cool comix!


----------



## finn (Nov 13, 2008)

I can tell what's going on, but the level of detail is pretty incredible and it looks time-consuming... I'd try to have a few squares have less detail, so that the more important parts of the story stick out more, that way I could save some time, but that just might be me.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback guys n' gals. I really appreciate it.


----------



## zarathustra (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe you could add a bit more value/shading to draw the eye to important things...I've done a decent amount of graphic novel stuff, I'll upload something.


----------



## skiptown (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I'd be stoked to see some of your stuff. Upload!


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 10, 2009)

Youre comics are sick skip. you have real artistic talent. I draw some comics but most of them arent as detailed at all and they're just short strips of dry humor from someone whos done way too many hallucinogens:
Bolgia


----------



## john1158 (Mar 10, 2009)

the add/c shirt rules....
i only met you the one time but i would know thats you in the comic....
looks really good....
i alos really want tacos now as well....


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 15, 2009)

i really like the drawing with color. i can't really read what the comic says tho.


----------



## Arapala (Apr 20, 2009)

DUDE!!! These are so awesome! I want to see more!
Do you have a website or anything? You should do some drawings for some zines or something, thatd be rad!


----------



## moe (Jul 4, 2010)

if ur still around here, i'd just like to say the artwork is great. and would like to see more!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 4, 2010)

definently awesome! i really like all the textures u used on the ppl and such. very cool!


----------

